# how to mix inks to get specific pantone color



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

hi
i have a design i need to print with one color. i have to mix colors to get to the color of the design but i dont know how to achieve the color of the design. i am new in screen printing and didnt mix inks yet and i dont know how to achieve pantone colors. i work with 'union ink' plastisol inks.
i have attached the design.

thanks a lot!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

You need to be register to access the formula

Screen Printing Inks | PVC-Free Inks | Union Ink Company

Your color is close to a 339C

So you enter 339C in the OMX Color Mixing Calculator and it will give you the color to mix to get the pantone.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Would be cheaper, easier & faster just to order a pint of the correct color pre mixed, you need a full Pantone mixing set and a scale to make your own colors and since you've never tinted before you might end up with a gallon of it before you get an exact match


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

i agree with the above posts, a mixing system is ideal for Pantone matching as the colour will be exact (if mixed accurately) after curing. the mixing system requires a set of specific pigment inks, not standard ink colours.


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

jgabby said:


> You need to be register to access the formula
> 
> Screen Printing Inks | PVC-Free Inks | Union Ink Company
> 
> ...


thanks a lot! i have done that and will try to mix the colors.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

red514 said:


> i agree with the above posts, a mixing system is ideal for Pantone matching as the colour will be exact (if mixed accurately) after curing. the mixing system requires a set of specific pigment inks, not standard ink colours.


Ther are a few mixing systems that use a standard set of print out of the pot inks. Still part of a mixing system though. I get my pantone mixed stuff from spotcolor supply they have the lowest cost pantone matches that i know of.


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

superD70 said:


> Would be cheaper, easier & faster just to order a pint of the correct color pre mixed, you need a full Pantone mixing set and a scale to make your own colors and since you've never tinted before you might end up with a gallon of it before you get an exact match


thanks, the problem is nobody here sells mixed colors, they only sell the base colors.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

shane said:


> thanks, the problem is nobody here sells mixed colors, they only sell the base colors.


 
Spotcolor Supply, Atlas, Ryonet, Screen Printing Superstore, and just about any major supplier will mix a pantone for you. some may be a 1 day ship depending on your location


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

sben763 said:


> Spotcolor Supply, Atlas, Ryonet, Screen Printing Superstore, and just about any major supplier will mix a pantone for you. some may be a 1 day ship depending on your location


my location is israel


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

shane said:


> my location is israel


Sorry can't help with suppliers for Isreal. This is why I have always said its important to have your location on your profile.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

shane said:


> my location is israel


Ryonet will ship to you.
They have an overseas dept.


----------



## dudefor20 (Feb 25, 2008)

buy a pantone color card chart...it shows you how to mix each color as well.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> buy a pantone color card chart...it shows you how to mix each color as well.


Dude is right. Get a PMS book and it will give you the approximate amounts of which colors to mix. I have a dozen or so Gallons of ink and PMS match frequently. I've used the mixing systems and they are quick and fairly painless, but some of the browns and burgundy's go a little grey. It's not a bad thing in this line of work to develop an eye for color.


----------

